# jobseekers benefit - how long does it take ?



## assumpta1

Hi - can someone advise how long this should take ?  I went to the local office at least 3 weeks ago with all forms completed - was advised I had enough stamps etc. (never claimed before) - I just had to bring along my P45 (had not received it by then - redundancy).  The following week I brought along my P45 was told to come back "because that desk doesn't open until 2pm".  At 2pm the place was absolutely packed and I couldn't stay so I put it into the mailbox along with the form they had given me "missing documents".  It would have been very clear as to where it should go.

I haven't heard anything since and that was 3 weeks ago.  I tried to ring that office but it just rings off the hook.  Does it look like I have to go down there yet again ?  In the (likely) event that they've lost my P45 how do I get a new one - do I have to ring my old employer again ?  That would be embarrassing as I don't want them to know I'm claiming.


----------



## eileen alana

There appears to be a long delay at the moment, maybe its to do with an increased amount of people signing on.  Also there is some sort of strike going on at the moment which explains why phones aren't been answered.


----------



## gambitire

hi i signed on middle of may and got word back few days ago so i reckon shouldnt be too long now for u


----------



## gipimann

assumpta1, if you are without any source of income while you're waiting for your jobseeker's benefit to come through, you can contact your local Community Welfare Officer (based in health centres) to see if you qualify for Supplementary Welfare Allowance (it's means-tested).  If you qualify, it will be paid until your JB comes through, and any moneys paid to you will be deducted from the JB arrears.


----------



## mcb

Hi
It took approx 2 months for my Jobseekers Benefit to come through.  I did ring the SW office and explained that I was realy stuck for the money and the lady that I talked to dealt with my apllication that day.  Probably just lucky that I got through to someone nice.
Also as previous poster said, SW offices were on strike yesterday and were not answering the phones, although even when they are not on strike you can never get through.
If you are concerned, maybe just pop into the SW and ask for an update on your file


----------



## Welfarite

assumpta1 said:


> Hi - can someone advise how long this should take ....The following week I brought along my P45 was told to come back "because that desk doesn't open until 2pm". ....
> 
> .... I haven't heard anything since and that was 3 weeks ago. I tried to ring that office but it just rings off the hook.


 
The delays vary from office to office. Some local offices (in the South East) have experienced up to 75% increase in claims since January and are obviously struggling to cope with backlogs. 

There is industrial action being taken by the CPSU (union) at present resulting in no lunch time opening and a complete ban on answering calls across the department.


----------



## assumpta1

ok thanks - I'm not that stuck as DH is working but was wondering what ppl would do if they really were badly off with such a bad delay.  They had told me 10 working days max so was wondering.


----------



## Welfarite

They would go to the Community Welfare Officer for an immediate interim payment of Supplementary Welfare Allowance, which is then recouped form the JB/JA arrears when it comes through.


----------

